# How to Scratch a Horse



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I am also a firm believer in scratching. My horses love it and it is great for bonding. My horse will stop eating to get a neck scratch. He absolutely loves it when I dig my nails in along his crest.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

Heehee, I love giving horses a good scratch.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I think I would have a revolt on my hands if I didn't give my horses a good scratch every day.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

That is really neat. Thanks for the article!


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Cat said:


> I think I would have a revolt on my hands if I didn't give my horses a good scratch every day.


You and me both Cat. LOL

One thing that really bothers me is when I see people giving their horses a real good *smack* as praise. I've never understood that. Jeepers they can feel a fly on their butt and now they've just done a clear round of jumping and your smacking them on the neck.......:shock:


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I don't "Smack", but I do pet, kinda like petting a dog. More of a pat, with me saying "thank you". When my kids get off the horses, they go to the head, fuss them & say "thank you"._ 

_I try to scratch at the withers, but my mustang usually backs away. If I get him along the mane behind the ear, he's like putty in my hands. If I actually scratch in the ear.....that's all she wrote! He'd stand there for hours if I had the strength! lol_


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Funny, many of the places she said to scratch, a mare would be upset if you scratched them there. I notice she says "he" so maybe its a gelding/stallion itchy spots article. 
My mare hates getting scratched at the wither/neck area. She also hates the chest area being scratched. 
Every mare I own wants to have their butts scratched. Its so embarrassing to be out with them in the pasture. Every one of them will walk up and after the initial greeting, turn their butts to me for a good scratching.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I haven't found a place yet that both horses don't like to be scratched. T's eyes close and Walka moves towards me if I stop as if to say "hey don't stop". 

I think scratching and rubbing are ways to help build a relationship with a horse and show affection. 

Wish someone would scratch and rub me!!!! :shock::lol:


----------

